# New night-time shots



## cco23i (Jun 23, 2011)

Here are some nightshots thanks to Photorecon, yup Joe and Dave are true artists.

Scott


----------



## Geedee (Jun 23, 2011)

Strewth...the groundcrew never heard of blackouts !!!!! 

Stunning set of shots Scott, got any more ?


----------



## imalko (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 23, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty cool Scott.


----------

